# Warning Mexico hunters



## coyotero (Jul 13, 2005)

THERE HAS BEEN A REPORT OF AN ABDUCTION OF A GROUP OF FIVE, AT A RANCH IN NORTH COAHUILA. THE RANCH ( LA BARRACA OR LA BARRANCA) IS LOCATED BETWEEN PIEDRAS NEGRAS AND LAREDO. AMONGST THE ABDUCTED IS AN AMERICAN CITIZEN WHO WAS HUNTING THE RANCH.

This information was in the main page of the "Reforma" and "El Norte" newspaper today.

I do not have more information, according to the newspaper this is currently been investigated. Again, this is just developing information.

Guys do your due diligence and be careful.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

We got into a little trouble in Mexico back in 1990. Never hunted across the border since. So much corruption


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*.*

My buddy Joel has a friend that his family has 3000 acres 75 miles inside Mexico. Says they have monster bucks there. I keep telling my buddy I won't go because I keep hearing these stories about American hunters getting decapitated and killed. I won't be going anytime soon. Viva Nacho Libre!!!
AYY, YA, YAII.


----------



## DBrasco (Nov 27, 2006)

No deer is worth someones life. Too much corruption, problems for me to head down there to hunt. Imagine....you get kidnapped, have your wife, family, friends all trying to scrounge up money to pay these more than likely mexican cops off, possibly killing you,...bankrupting you, your family, causing all these problems for a deer? No way in hell! They can keep em. Anyone thats responsible with a family should think twice about heading down there. Sad thing is if youre an American, youre a target. If you have a lease down there, be safe and God bless.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

This is just nuts - things are getting a little out of hand down there. Here is some addtional info from the Chronicle.

HARLINGEN - Three U.S. citizens - including a prominent Laredo customs broker and a Sweetwater businessman - were kidnapped Sunday along with two others after going deer hunting in northern Mexico, U.S. authorities said Tuesday. A gang of armed men swept into the 6,500-acre Rancho La Barranca in the northern state of Coahuila Sunday evening and abducted the five, including customs broker Librado Piña Jr., 49; his son, Librado Piña III, 25; Sweetwater businessman David Mueller, 45; and two Mexicans - ranch cook Marco Ortiz and Monterrey resident Fidel Rodriguez Cerdan.

*Full Story Here*


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

There has never been a set of antlers invented that would justify me going to a remote ranch in Mexico to hunt for. I've heard waaaaaaay too many horror stories. Heck, from what I hear the border towns arent even safe for us gringos.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I ain't ever been to any border towns and ain't got no reason to go back. :mpd:


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Lets all keep them in our Prayers, and pray for a SAFE and Happy Return


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

Amen to that BigPig. Amen to that.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Prayers sent for the safe return of all involved.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll be headed that way on friday. It really sucks to hear of something like this. I hope they make it out unharmed.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

That's why i dicided not to hunt there


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's the main reason a lot of my friends stopped hunting in Mexico. I sure hope those guys make it out of this okay.

Maybe time to call Ross Perot for a small clandestine rescue.

TH


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

prayers are sent up...........man, this is awful.
We had the same thing happen to 7 of us back in the 80's, our "lodge" door was kicked down at 1:00AM.....but it was just Federales wanting to check our papers. It was scary as heck. First time I've ever had a machine gun pointed at my head less than 3" away!


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

*Too close to home*

I just read that story this morning and hope and pray those men make it back to Texas safe and unharmed. What really scared me is that is way to close to the area that I hunt. The Chronicle said they were hunting a ranch that is about 30 minutes northwest of the Columbia bridge. We cross the Columbia bridge and drive about 30 - 45 minutes northwest to get to out ranch. I am sure that I have been past this ranch countless times and now I will have to think about what happened there every time I go past. We have never had any problems to speak of down there, and I hope that trend continues. I will be sure to keep these men and their families in my prayers.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

my brother and i used to have a business where we ran fishing and pleasure yachts all over the gulf of mexico from florida, the bahamas, and to mexico. in 1992, we had delivered a 65' fishing vessel to puerto adventurous on the yucatan coast. after a few days of cleaning and boat maintenance, i flew back to houston and my brother stayed on the boat. the next day, the owner flew in, and that night the owner brought home a local senorita for an evening of drinks and entertainment on his boat. my brother was asleep in his cabin when the police arrived, and both were jailed for solicitation of a prostitute. my brother spent a month in a mexican jail, and it cost him $13,000 to get back to the states. thank goodness i had already returned to texas. neither one of us have ever set foot on mexican soil again.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Heres the story front page Houston Chronicle...but what is even more amazing is the number so far this year reported!

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4366020.html


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

If you are familiar with Hwy 2 North of the Columbia Bridge, La Barranca is the ranch with the green high fence. 

Librado Pina is a big time business man from Laredo. He bought the ranch a few years ago, it use to be called Los Apaches.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i have hunted from texas to alaska. my wife has never complained until one time i was gonna get on a lease in mexico about 15 years ago. she still let's me hunt anywhere except mexico without any complaints.

hope those guys get rescued. maybe the wife knew what she was talking about.


----------



## Whooper (Nov 3, 2006)

The state dept. issued a travel warning for all of Mexico just a couple of weeks ago. American citizens seem to be a target wherever they go. I would love to duck hunt Mexico, but not any time soon. I wonder if Argentina is any better for safe travel?

God bless and keep those boys safe. Prayers for them and their families. 

Now, about that immigration problem...later


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

At the beginning of 2005, we pulled all our stuff off the ranch located SE of Nuevo Laredo. Thank goodness we did, because 2 weeks later, all the shootings and abductions started. I miss that ranch, but will never go back, it's not worth it to me. I'll keep the abducted in my prayers.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Mexico*

One of the guys on my Laredo deer lease got thrown in jail in Nuevo Laredo for carrying a weapon across about 7 years ago. One of his brothers and I spent the next 8 days wading through the corrupt government down there to get him out. All told it cost him about $ 40,000.00 and his marriage, and it could have been worse. Had his attorneys not concocted an out and out lie there is no telling how long he might have been there. There were a number of other Americans in that prison with him and the stories were all pretty much the same. Mostly weapons or ammunition, some drugs. A few days after we got him out I got a call from the mother of a 19 year old who was also in that jail with a buddy of his. She had heard that we had gotten our guy out and was hysterically begging me to help them too. Unfortunately, they had already admitted guilt and under Mexican law they do not let you off if you knew that you were carrying a gun into their country. Those kids were looking at an 8 year sentence. I never heard the outcome but the entire ordeal left a really bad taste in my mouth about any kind of travel into a Mexican border town. I don't think the level of corruptness can ever change. I know there are guys on this board that hunt there and may disagree with me, but, I can only go with my own experience. I visited him in that prison and its a darn scary thing. I know it was his own fault. That was never a question. But all it takes is one mistake. Its a tough place and it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

This whole deal is extremely sad.
I do business with Mexico on a daily basis....but it is done over the Nextel. The Mexican's want our "HUNTING DOLLARS", but do nothing to make it safer to hunt! Screwy for sure!
I have very dear friends that hunt an awesome ranch there......and I worry for them every December. It seems like it's only a matter of time till something bad happens. I've told them all my stories, but that doesn't deter them from spending major dollars across the border for whitetail deer. They said they could always "swim" Amistad and get across if something goes crazy. (Yea Right!)


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

These are all reasons enough to stay out of Mexico


----------



## DBrasco (Nov 27, 2006)

Just heard from a client of mine, a federal agent in Laredo. He told me it was the Zetas, a paramilitary group known for their style of murder and kidnappings. They say even the drug cartels fear these guys. He also said that odds of them getting out alive with that group are very very slim. They dont let witnesses walk. Theyre known for their smash and grab style. They drove up in like 10 black suburbans and stormed the head quarters of the matamoros police with uzi's and machine guns, freed their incarcerated member and left without firing a single shot.


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Librado Pina' is that any relation to Vicente Pina from the Mexico Whitetails video???


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

when you leave the US you have no rights and the US Government can't help you. I got tangled up in Loredo years ago and told the cop if he would let me go he would never see my arse down there again. I haven't even thought about going that direction again.

he told me the jail on this side was 85- 95 % mexicans and that I would not fair well in there

thank goodness he let me go


----------



## CC Duck (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

My lease is close to Del Rio, so we go in Acuna to eat Crosby's every couple trips...maybe rethinking going over this weekend, although I believe Acuna is A LOT safer than Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## chopper (Apr 1, 2006)

Just got a phone call David Muller one of the kidnapped has been found alive beat up real bad and buried in a shallow grave.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad they found him -- hopfully he is on the way to a good hospital. I hope they locate the others.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

they can have that cesspool part of the country as far as I'm concerned


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

neckdeep said:


> they can have that cesspool part of the country as far as I'm concerned


I second that, prayers for the others not found


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I sincerely hope the others are found. These things are why I stopped hunting and fishing Mexico. We never had any problems, but you can't enjoy yourself if you are constantly looking over your shoulder. No deer or fish is worth that.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*mexico is a joke!!*



neckdeep said:


> they can have that cesspool part of the country as far as I'm concerned


 I agree completely i lived down in mex for 5 years , it is one of the most corrupt places i have ever been. half the time when these abductions take place down there they find out that the mexican police were doing them . the place is a joke , any country that does not allow there people to own weapons has somthing to hide . i personally won't be returning to mexico anytime soon,too dirty and too corrupt. prayers to the families of these hunters i hope all ends well.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I looked at the web site for the ranch.

There should be a lot of large deer there next year due to lack of hunting pressure

prayers for the others also

these people want our money but will not protect people when they cross the border. They let not only criminals but police take advantage of Americans. And I KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE

there is pond scum all over that Sh*&%^ hole


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Until the U.S Govt. and the Border States (Govners) cowboy up with the POLITICAL WILL!! to treat this as an International incident as in all other like cases and put some FINANCIAL SHOCK & AWE on the Mexican Govt......its only going to get worse...

They understand Money..hit em were it Hurts and hit em bad.!!!!!!
Close the Border for a day or two....its gonna hurt both sides but it will work....It has before.
I don't see any other option..NONE!!!
I lit a candle and said some large prayers...

Our state Dept. has become a paper tiger and our Leaders spineless

chief


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

"Build the Wall"


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

hmmm...really thinking maybe we shouldn't eat at Crosby's this weekend.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like they need a "man on fire " type to fixem good


----------



## DBrasco (Nov 27, 2006)

I say we just kick mexico's butt and take all the land in northern mexico and make it part of South Texas so we can go and hunt in peace!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

those banditos probably looked at the web site and figured if the hunters are willing to pay 20K for a freakin deer what will they pay for their own lives

hope it all works out for the missing hunters


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

*Current Travel Warnings*

Travel Warnings are issued when the State Department recommends that Americans avoid a certain country. The countries listed below are currently on that list. In addition to this list, the State Department issues Consular Information Sheets for every country of the world with information on such matters as the health conditions, crime, unusual currency or entry requirements, any areas of instability, and the location of the nearest U.S. embassy or consulate in the subject country.

Algeria  11/22/2006
Chad  11/20/2006
Central African Republic  11/17/2006
Syria  11/13/2006
East Timor  11/01/2006
Sri Lanka  10/23/2006
Congo, Democratic Republic of the  10/20/2006
Yemen  10/13/2006
Iran  10/10/2006
Sudan  10/05/2006
Uzbekistan  10/04/2006
Lebanon  09/28/2006
Syria  09/14/2006
Israel, the West Bank and Gaza  08/29/2006
Iraq  08/28/2006
Nigeria  08/24/2006
Kenya  08/10/2006
Haiti  07/07/2006
Burundi  06/23/2006
Saudi Arabia  06/23/2006
Afghanistan  06/22/2006
Philippines  06/16/2006
Eritrea  06/05/2006
Somalia  06/05/2006
Nepal  05/11/2006
Pakistan  04/07/2006
Bosnia-Herzegovina  03/30/2006
Liberia  03/30/2006
Côte d'Ivoire  03/03/2006
Colombia  01/18/2006
Indonesia 11/18/2005​
*PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT*

U.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE
Office of the Spokesman 
_This information is current as of today, document.write(Date()+".") Wed Nov 29 13:01:52 2006._​
*Mexico (Oaxaca)*​
*November 15, 2006*

This Public Announcement updates the Public Announcement for Mexico alerting U.S. citizens to the mounting violence and disorder in Oaxaca City, Oaxaca, Mexico to include increased security concerns in light of recent bombings in Mexico City. At this time, U.S. citizens should continue to avoid travel to Oaxaca City due to an increase in violence there and should be alert to the increased security concerns related to protest violence throughout Mexico. This Public Announcement expires on January 18, 2007.

On October 27, 2006, an American citizen was shot and killed in Oaxaca City as a result of the violence and disorder caused by civil unrest in the city during the past several months. Several protest groups have engaged in increasingly violent demonstrations, sometimes resulting in violent reactions from other groups.

The Government of Mexico ordered the mobilization of Federal Preventive Police (PFP) to Oaxaca City to restore order to the area on Saturday, October 28, 2006. There are reports that roads within Oaxaca State, including the main highway and secondary roads linking Oaxaca City to Mexico City, may be closed or barricaded at any time, and flights may be temporarily delayed or cancelled at the Xoxocotalan International Airport. Within the city itself, protesters and the PFP frequently engage in confrontations that may become violent, including random shootings. U.S. citizens should continue to avoid travel to Oaxaca City. Those already in Oaxaca should avoid large groups and active demonstrations, and should remain in their homes or hotels, avoiding the downtown and surrounding areas during active demonstrations or PFP operations.

Recent bombings of commercial institutions and the Election Tribunal in Mexico City reportedly were related to the unrest in Oaxaca City and election protests. In the coming weeks, protesters may use the Anniversary of the Mexican Revolution on November 20 and events surrounding the presidential inauguration on December 1 to initiate additional demonstrations or acts of violence in Oaxaca City, Mexico City, and elsewhere in the country. Even demonstrations intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and escalate into violence. U.S. citizens should exercise caution, monitor local news reports, and avoid areas where demonstrations are slated to occur.

The State Department reminds U.S. citizens to avoid participating in demonstrations and other activities that might be deemed political by Mexican authorities. The Mexican Constitution prohibits political activities by foreigners, and such actions may result in detention and/or deportation.

For the latest security information, Americans traveling abroad should regularly monitor the Department's Internet web site at http://travel.state.gov where the current Worldwide Caution Public Announcement, Travel Warnings and Public Announcements can be found. Up to date information on security can also be obtained by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll free in the United States, or, for callers outside the United States and Canada, a regular toll line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays). American citizens traveling or residing overseas are encouraged to register with the appropriate U.S. Embassy or Consulate on the State Department's travel registration website at https://travelregistration.state.gov.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm glad Iraq is on there, I was about to plan my Christmas vacation


----------



## DG96 (May 9, 2006)

chopper said:


> Just got a phone call David Muller one of the kidnapped has been found alive beat up real bad and buried in a shallow grave.


Where are you getting this information? Are you sure?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a client in Ciudad Acuna that I go to vist several times a year. I've never heard of anything going on in Acuna, but it seems to be spreading.

I am really going to have to re-think that whole deal. 

Anymore on Mr Mueller?


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

My friend and former pastor was kidnapped by a drug gang in Mexico a few years ago. They thought he was some drug thug or other rich American they could ransom for mucho $$$. Imagine their surprise when they found out he was from a small Texas church with maybe 50 familes... and was there doing "missions" work.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

dc1502 said:


> I agree completely i lived down in mex for 5 years , it is one of the most corrupt places i have ever been. half the time when these abductions take place down there they find out that the mexican police were doing them . the place is a joke , any country that does not allow there people to own weapons has somthing to hide . i personally won't be returning to mexico anytime soon,too dirty and too corrupt. prayers to the families of these hunters i hope all ends well.


"Badges..., We don't need no stinking badges!" :help:


----------



## coyotero (Jul 13, 2005)

Fellow 2coolers; This just in at Elnorte.com (monterrey's paper) Looks like they have found Mr Muller and the Monterrey hunter. Unfortunately nothing regarding Mr Pinas, his son and the cook.
Regards.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

*Two kidnapping victims released*

*Web Posted: 11/29/2006 01:59 PM CST

*

*Mariano Castillo
Express-News Border Bureau *

LAREDO - Two of the five men who were kidnapped by masked gunmen at a ranch in Coahuila, Mexico near the border, were released Wednesday morning, a U.S. official said.

David Mueller, an American, and Monterrey-area resident Fidel Rodriguez Serdan are being transported to Laredo, where investigators will debrief them, the official said.

advertisement







OAS_AD('Bottom1'); var bnum=new Number(Math.floor(99999999 * Math.random())+1); document.write(''); 
The pair, together with Laredo-based Customs broker Librado Piña Jr., his son, Librado Piña III and Nuevo Laredo resident Marcos Cantu were kidnapped from the Piña family's Rancho La Barranca on Sunday evening.

Mueller, a resident of Sweetwater, and Rodriguez were found at about 1 a.m., according to the Website of Monterrey newspaper El Norte. The exact location of where they were found was unclear.

"We successfully located two people, who are in good health, but the search continues for Librado Piña and his son, as well as the ranch's cook (Cantu), and we're following several lines of investigation," Santos Vasquez, the Coahuila attorney general's representative, told El Norte.

The whereabouts of the remaining three captives was unknown, the U.S. official said.


----------



## Bowbuck (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you think he will make it back for the rut?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Bowbuck said:


> Do you think he will make it back for the rut?


What???


----------



## DBrasco (Nov 27, 2006)

i doubt if hed ever even think about traveling to south texas again! much less hunting in mexico again....


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Not really very funny if you ask me. These innocent people may be dead, so have a little respect please.


Bowbuck said:


> Do you think he will make it back for the rut?


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

I gave him red...Dumb Arse....Sorry Martin just stupid.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Seemorehinie said:


> I gave him red...Dumb Arse....Sorry Martin just stupid.


Ditto!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*David*

I know David Mueller. He is from Ballinger, and his family owned Muller's in Ballinger. Good, Christian man. What a bummer. He and his family will be in our prayers.
BB


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

Until American's stop spending tourism dollars in there country the Mexican government will do nothing to stop this violence. If no one went to Cancun or other hot spots the people of Mexico would demand action. 

I will be giving my dollars to American States only for vacations and hunting trips. Screw Mexico!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Davis...*



Seemorehinie said:


> I gave him red...Dumb Arse....Sorry Martin just stupid.


That one slipped by me and I didn't see it until now. Never apologize to me for giving a red dot, they'er there for you guys and girls to use.

TH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

got a red from me too!! Off color and a bad taste!

Thank God Mr.Mueller is ok--still pray 4 these folks as they need it!


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

DBrasco said:


> I say we just kick mexico's butt and take all the land in northern mexico and make it part of South Texas so we can go and hunt in peace!


Where do you think Texas came from? They said they would slowly take it back without firing a shot. Hmmmmmmm.

Released a couple, kept a couple. Sounds like the 'kidnappers' know who has the big money. Prayers going out for them and their families.

It's a different world down there. Seems like that NAFTA thing is pretty one-sided.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Please enlighten me to what the "red dot" is, I have a feeling I would have used it in this case???



Trouthunter said:


> That one slipped by me and I didn't see it until now. Never apologize to me for giving a red dot, they'er there for you guys and girls to use.
> 
> TH


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bullred123 said:


> That's why i dicided not to hunt there


They would have to field dress you first to kidnap you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*surfspeck...*



surfspeck said:


> Please enlighten me to what the "red dot" is, I have a feeling I would have used it in this case???


See the scales in the upper right of each post? Left click it and either approve or disaprove of someone's post.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

surfspeck said:


> Please enlighten me to what the "red dot" is, I have a feeling I would have used it in this case???


The opposite of a greenie. When you click on the "scales" in the upper right corner of the post you are rating, you can approve or disapprove and comment. Approve = greenie, disapprove = red dot.

Don't use the red ones myself.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

surfspeck said:


> Please enlighten me to what the "red dot" is, I have a feeling I would have used it in this case???


If you click on the scales at the top right of someones post you can approve or disapprove of someone's comments. A reddie is what they get if you disapprove or a greenie if you do approve.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang... i came in 3rd...LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

And it's Haute Pursuit with the triple shot! At least I came in second.:rotfl:


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

It was his 4th post ever, typical lurker....or troll.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I think we need our soldiers on our own borders.
If we go in there and kick some drug dealing arse, I bet they'll be be begging for some deer hunters.
That place is nothing more than a third world country and we just turn away.
I just dont get it.
SOmeone feel free to explain it to me, I'm a little simple.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow its been a few years since i went into mexico i did spend alot of time there but reallly never felt threatened this must have changed in 10 to 15 years--scary i hope some one will post when they are returned safely--


----------



## Bowbuck (Oct 31, 2006)

Blah! Blah! Blah!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Bowbuck said:


> Blah! Blah! Blah!


I will take this as I hope you never come back. No offense everyone but I took real offense to his earlier comment. PEACE.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> I think we need our soldiers on our own borders.
> If we go in there and kick some drug dealing arse, I bet they'll be be begging for some deer hunters.
> That place is nothing more than a third world country and we just turn away.
> I just dont get it.
> SOmeone feel free to explain it to me, I'm a little simple.


I was wondering the same thing. Here we are pouring a few BILLION $$ A WEEK into the armpits of the planet,(Iraq & Afghanistan) our brave soldiers are laying down their lives over there and when we leave, they will still be the armpits of the planet and they will probably hate us more than before.
I'm not anti war or anything, I just was wondering what would have happened if we would have directed all of those resources toward our F'd up neighbor to the west?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I think we need our soldiers on our own borders.
> If we go in there and kick some drug dealing arse, I bet they'll be be begging for some deer hunters.
> That place is nothing more than a third world country and we just turn away.
> I just dont get it.
> SOmeone feel free to explain it to me, I'm a little simple.


I'm of the opinion that after we get our soldiers strung along the southern border, we start them marching south and move the border 50miles south of the canal.
Then clear the next 5 miles and shoot anything that tries to cross it. Mexico and the rest of the corrupt governments down that way wouldn't like it.
BUT WHO GIVES A [email protected]


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea Davis, that was his adios post.

TH


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*West*

*I'm not anti war or anything, I just was wondering what would have happened if we would have directed all of those resources toward our F'd up neighbor to the west*?

What have you got against New Mexico? Whatever, I'm in. 
J/K
BB


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> *I'm not anti war or anything, I just was wondering what would have happened if we would have directed all of those resources toward our F'd up neighbor to the west*?
> 
> What have you got against New Mexico? Whatever, I'm in.
> J/K
> BB


Kalifornia?


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

BigBuck said:


> *I'm not anti war or anything, I just was wondering what would have happened if we would have directed all of those resources toward our F'd up neighbor to the west*?
> 
> What have you got against New Mexico? Whatever, I'm in.
> J/K
> BB


You're killin' me! :rotfl:


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Kidnappers free Texan, Mexican 
Posted On: Thursday, November 30, 2006

Today in Our Texas

Kidnappers free Texan, Mexican 
Nolanville Food Pantry gearing up for holidays 
Continents drift across screen during elementary slide show 
KISD trustee supports children 
Crime victims remembered on Tree of Angels 
*By Elizabeth White
The Associated Press*

LAREDO - Two of the five men kidnapped in Mexico were released Wednesday, but a prominent Laredo businessman and his son remain hostages, U.S. and Mexican authorities said.

The men were abducted Sunday when 30 to 40 armed men stormed the La Barranca hunting ranch in Mexico near the border south of Laredo, authorities said. It's the latest incident in a violence-plagued region where there are at least 20 unresolved cases in the last two years involving kidnapped U.S. citizens.

The FBI in San Antonio identified the Texans as Librado Pina Jr., 49; his son Librado Pina III, 25; and David Mueller, 45, of the Sweetwater area. Mueller and Fidel Rodriguez Cerdan, a businessman from Monterrey, Mexico, were freed Wednesday, authorities said.

The other man held hostage is Marco Ortiz, a cook at the hunting ranch, Coahuila state prosecutor Jesus Torres said.

Mueller "showed signs of being roughed up" but did not require hospitalization, FBI spokesman Erik Vasys said. "He had some bruising and evidence of some swelling where he was handcuffed."

Steve Mueller, David Mueller's brother, said he spoke to his brother on the phone early Wednesday.

"He said he's doing fine and is ready to get cleaned up and get some rest," Steve Mueller said.

The kidnappers have not made a ransom demand, Vasys said.

The elder Pina owns the popular deer-hunting ranch near Hidalgo in Coahuila, about 40 miles northwest of Nuevo Laredo. Santos Vasquez Estrada, the local head of the Coahuila state attorney general's office, said the elder Pina may have been the target of the attack.

A relative of Pina suggested the kidnappings were a crime of opportunity.

"It's just a random act," said Martha Pina Garcia, the sister of the elder Pina. "They saw a huge house, probably. It's a hunting ranch, so he brings clients and customers all the time."

According to Vasquez Estrada, two ranch employees said they saw the attackers handcuff the elder Pina and keep him apart from the others. Vasquez Estrada also said the assailants stole five all-terrain vehicles, two pickup trucks, furnishings, appliances and even food and wine from the ranch.

In Laredo, people were stunned by the kidnapping. United Baptist Church, where the elder Pina is a member, scheduled all-night prayer vigils Tuesday and Wednesday.

"We're there to pray for them," Pina Garcia said. "We were praying for all five of them. They're all someone's family member."

Pastor Mike Barrera cited a time when Librado Jr. funded the uniforms for a local youth baseball team on the spot, writing out a check without even identifying himself.

"He's a no credit kind of guy. He just wants to help people - that's who he is," Barrera said.

Barrera said that when Librado Jr. was building his ranch house in Coahuila, he hired many local people to do the work.

"Here, Librado provided for whole families," Barrera said.

The Pina family has run an import-export business, Librado Pina Inc., for more than 50 years, Pina Garcia said. Librado Pina III is married with two children and works for the family business, she said.

Pina Garcia said she couldn't believe anyone would have reason to harm her family.

"They've always been an upstanding company, very large import-export company, very well-known in the community, very well-respected," she said. "Had he been aware or threatened in any form or fashion, he would never have taken family out there."

In September, U.S. Ambassador Tony Garza warned Americans to stay vigilant when traveling to Mexico and singled out Nuevo Laredo, across the river from Laredo, Texas, as being particularly dangerous. Garza said there were at least 20 unresolved kidnapping cases involving Americans.

The week Garza issued his warning, armed men went into a Nuevo Laredo hotel and held up 25 people who were going to work for a Texas-based company, assaulting and threatening to kill them.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats exactly why I made the comment.


Solid Action said:


> It was his 4th post ever, typical lurker....or troll.


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Well one good thing came out the slamming of Bowbuck, I learned how to past out red one & green ones....................


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

***?

So much for coming here and wanting some info on what is going on down there.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the Librado Pena Inc wharehouse is next to the railroad bridge on the north side of Laredo. they import Corona and other Mexican beers. they also own a ranch next to the I-35 and Hwy 83 intersection. the San Antonio Express-News has an article in today's paper. as far as Acuna goes, I feel safe there. Nuevo Laredo has lost almost all of their tourism.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is an article on the latest:

http://www.lmtonline.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=17530542&BRD=2290&PAG=461&dept_id=569392&rfi=6
Contined prayers for all involved.


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## chopper (Apr 1, 2006)

My wife just called to tell me that Paul Harvey said 3 more Texans where taken yesterday any info.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

what these idiots don't know is that they are hurting their own country by doing stuff like this. 

Of couse when did a crook care about anything


----------



## coyotero (Jul 13, 2005)

So far, Nothing in the Mexican newspapers


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I say invade Mexico and make the entire country a resort for us!!


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

TXDRAKE said:


> I say invade Mexico and make the entire country a resort for us!!


Great idea...Let them finish "the wall" first, then we can make it like a gated community!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*update?*

anyone heard anthing about the ranch owner?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah... anybody close to the border have any more news on this?


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> Great idea...Let them finish "the wall" first, then we can make it like a gated community!


I'll take one of them 10k acres lots by the waterfront.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Piñas make another plea 
By TRICIA CORTEZ, LAREDO MORNING TIMES
12/05/2006

http://www.zwire.com/site/printerFriendly.cfm?brd=2290&dept_id=569392&newsid=17549826


The Piña family made another heartfelt plea Monday at two local TV stations for the release of Librado Piña Jr., 49; his son Libby III, 25; and their ranch cook, Marcos Cantu of Nuevo Laredo. Officials said the family's pleas Monday, as well as their Sunday appearance on CNN, are designed to help find answers.

 "We have every reason to hope and believe that the Piñas are still alive and will be returned to the United States safely," Norman Townsend, supervisory senior resident agent of the Laredo FBI office, said Monday afternoon.

Piña Jr.'s brother Eddie appeared on KGNS while brother Humberto spoke on KLDO, the local Univision affiliate.

Both men asked the captors to contact their family to negotiate the safe return of their loved ones.

The whereabouts of all three men remain unknown.

The family also asked anyone with information, no matter how minor, to contact the FBI office in San Antonio at (210) 225-6741.

Family members say they have received no word or message from their missing relatives or their captors since the armed assault on Piña Jr.'s ranch a week ago.

The three men along with two visiting hunters were kidnapped Nov. 26 by a gang of masked gunmen from La Barranca de los Apaches in the Mexican state of Coahuila. It's on the highway to Piedras Negras, about 30 miles northwest of Laredo's Colombia-Solidarity Bridge. The two visiting hunters, David Mueller of northwest Texas and Felix Rodriguez Cerdan of the Monterrey area, were released early Wednesday morning on a country road in Mexico. They have since reunited with their families.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

coyotero said:


> THERE HAS BEEN A REPORT OF AN ABDUCTION OF A GROUP OF FIVE, AT A RANCH IN NORTH COAHUILA. THE RANCH ( LA BARRACA OR LA BARRANCA) IS LOCATED BETWEEN PIEDRAS NEGRAS AND LAREDO. AMONGST THE ABDUCTED IS AN AMERICAN CITIZEN WHO WAS HUNTING THE RANCH.
> 
> This information was in the main page of the "Reforma" and "El Norte" newspaper today.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a different kind of hunt is in order...


----------

